# My home made Cichlid cave



## Shanec70 (Sep 5, 2014)

What do yall think.


----------



## Mcdaphnia (Dec 16, 2003)

My guess is as long as it's smooth inside and right sized for the pair, the cichlids will like it fine. I suspect cichlids like to put their eggs on a smooth easy to clean surface, but they do show a high degree of adaptability.


----------



## danny300 (Sep 20, 2014)

it looks good......


----------



## biglove (Jan 4, 2010)

How did you make it?!


----------



## JP_92 (Aug 2, 2013)

:thumb: Truly a fine piece of art shanec70. =D>


----------

